# SVM R35- Guess the colour change



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

What colour will KK SVM be going for ?????? :chuckle:
















































Massive winter project build. colour change, stroker, BIG turbo's (9.8 on track turbo's), aeromotions S2 wing, top racing carbon bumper + lots special stuff from Uncle kev's magic box of tricks :flame:

opcorn:


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Gun Metallic ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Top Secret Gold


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

There can only be one iconic GT-R colour: Midnight Purple!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> There can only be one iconic GT-R colour: Midnight Purple!


MP3 ?


i'd like to see kev do Mazora aka Signal auto


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm not big a fan of flip paints. Just good old MP1 will do.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

YELLOW

we need a yellow 35


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

pearl white, with a flip bit red in it


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

PINK....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

andrew186 said:


> YELLOW
> 
> we need a yellow 35


yay!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I like this......GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - RIGGERZ's Album: RIGGERZ


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Such a tease


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Brown with a pink cobra stripe .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Trev said:


> PINK....


SPOT ON LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> Brown with a pink cobra stripe .


SPOT ON LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

good guess those guys !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

no all wrong......kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SVM said:


> no all wrong......kk


I'm confused. So is the pic Ben just posted not of your car then? If so phew! :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> good guess those guys !




LOL, i had a feeling it was going pink!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

That pinks awesome. New matt black for 2011.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ooh. Awaits Kevan Kamp jokes to start flying... :chuckle:

Is there not a danger of it being mistaken for a new Andy Barnes drag car?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

really dont think thats his car in the pic, it has stock alloys and stock exhaust


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

andrew186 said:


> really dont think thats his car in the pic, it has stock alloys and stock exhaust


stop ruining my fun lol. yes that's the donut king R35


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

blue or green


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

give it a coulor that is not copyed , by a other tuner.
kawasaki green :wavey:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

greek r34 said:


> give it a coulor that is not copyed , by a other tuner.
> kawasaki green :wavey:


oi thats my colour lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

how about oyster ... with a pearl effect?

mmmm>?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you want to get noticed; which I assume you would given the wings and whatnot then a neon colour would do the trick.

Green has been done to death by Lotus and Porsche. Orange makes me think Lamborghini. Red is possible but yellow I think would have the desired impact:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ive done yellow cars before
yellow 500hhp KA and yellow covertable 240z v8 twin turbo!
nope not yellow...

if truth is known..still not 100% decided..i have my short list lol
but it keep changing!! 
something bright and in yer face :flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If I know KK it will be an invisable colour so you know you don't know what colour it is ! LOL

You must be bored if you are starting to piant the bloody thing KK


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> If I know KK it will be an invisable colour so you know you don't know what colour it is ! LOL
> 
> You must be bored if you are starting to piant the bloody thing KK


BORED you must be joking
painting is a tiny part of what im up to this time..:wavey:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

How cares Kevin. 
Rock on , and show THE world 
what you Guys can do . 

Cheers fili keep up THE good work .


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Bayside Blue :smokin:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Bayside Blue :smokin:


almost did this colour lol


----------

